# Mako 181 Flats



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

'lo all...

I'm running a 1995 Mako 181 Flats w/ a 1995 Merc 115 two stroke.  

Love the boat.  Eats chop and rides dry...floats and poles around 10-11"...big open deck up front for fishing.

Mako Marine started making these right before Hurricane Andrew blew in and messed things up. It would have been a contemporary to the Silver King and other boats in that class in the mid 90s.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Great ride and looks EXTREMELY well taken care of. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Gave this to my dad when I bought my east cape.  Also a 1995.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice!

Hard to beat that wide front deck for casting eh?


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

A Mako 161 was my first skiff. It served me well. Super solid boat and absolutely ate up the chop, pretty dry too.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

had both 161 and 181 in the early to late 90's, both nice skiffs for their time. Heavy by today's standards, but not by their peers of the era. Still very worthy flats and inshore fishing platforms if you can find a well maintained one. The 181 can be a bear to pole because of it's width and was the reasoning behind my pilgrimage to the micro world in 98 or there about. I have a lot pics of the 181 from when I ran the Mako tournaments and a guiding stint, but they're in 35mm slides, which I need to get around to converting some day before I croak. Here's a few I happen to have that were scanned way back when...















miss the old days at the Flamingo cleaning table too, this was circa 94/95 with that 50 gal tank we'd start on Fl bay side, fish down to man o war and rabbit key basin and work back north and west fishing up to shark and back down through whitewater and pull out on the inside at the cleaning shack...


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

beautiful boat. I agree with the weight factor and poling. Thats why I went with ECC. If not for the kids, I think I would like to go more technical so I could fish in spit. But wanted a more stable platform for them since they are fairly young.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice pics! What sort of numbers did you get with that Merc 150?

I would probably downsize as well, but I have a wife and two daughters who like to go to sandbars and on nature cruises...so the dry ride is a critical factor.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I almost bought Mako Flats boat 3 years ago. It was sitting on the side of the road in Covington GA not a place you'd see a flats boat. Well it was it was a recover from a theft, no motor all hatch hardware was gone and the teak trim was laying on the floor perfect. But befor I could get money transferred someone bought it out from under me. It was red but I don't remember what year it was. It would have saved me a lot of money but I got the boat I wanted

Very cool boats


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

> I almost bought Mako Flats boat 3 years ago. It was sitting on the side of the road in Covington GA not a place you'd see a flats boat. Well it was it was a recover from a theft, no motor all hatch hardware was gone and the teak trim was laying on the floor perfect. But befor I could get money transferred someone bought it out from under me. It was red but I don't remember what year it was. It would have saved me a lot of money but I got the boat I wanted
> 
> Very cool boats


Mine was a theft recovery. But blue and I bought it in Jax back in 2006. Stopped by Marine Connection in Ft Pierce and was able to get everything needed. Luckily they had a bunch of old mako parts.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

This 181 will be listed for sale soon. I'm going to step down into a tech skiff, likely a tiller config.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2018)

Micros are great little boats to push around with a pole or just the driveway to cleanup Makos are were so far ahead of their time Ive been lucky enough to own two


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice to see the Makos. Here is a pic of a 2002 Mako 19 flats I picked up this summer next to my Key West 15. I’ve really enjoyed the Mako, haven’t been able to find much info on it. The hull has all kinds of strikes etc. Rides WAY drier than the KW, although that’s to be expected given its quite a bit larger. Mako has a Honda 130 which pushes it just fine.


----------



## Topwater Tiger (Sep 4, 2019)

Man I've always loved these boats and always wanted one. I did get beat silly in one once, but it was due to driver not the boat.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

1993 181 
Love It !


----------

